# Prayers needed Brother in law struck by lightning.



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Please say a prayer for my brother in law that got struck by lightning while at work. He has a wife and 2 young ones and we do not know his condition. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent for your BIL.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

done


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Done.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hoping everything is alright.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers up


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for BIL and all involved. God Bless.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Prayers sent. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

prayers sent and gods speed. Peace to you and yours


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers Sent. angelsm


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Done. Hope all is going to be good.


.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers up! I hope all turns out well.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Prayer sent


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

praying


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the prayers. Please continue to pray. He was struck in the back of the head and exited the waist area. He has a heartbeat but on a breathing machine. Not showing much brain activity so they are doing the freeze thing (don't know what it's called) to let his body rest and hopefully see what happens. Going to be a long 24 hours for the family.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

is this the guy on the news now? working power lines?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Please say a prayer for my brother in law that got struck by lightning while at work. He has a wife and 2 young ones and we do not know his condition. Thank you in advance.





iridered2003 said:


> is this the guy on the news now? working power lines?


x2? they said he was in critical condition.

if not, prayers for both families sent!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just seen it on the news. Prayers sent


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm hearing that it is on the news and not 100% true from what I'm hearing.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

let's just all hope for the best!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Praying for him & the family.


----------



## Arrow Slinger88 (May 22, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for him and his family. Be strong.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers going up.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Dustin - Any word yet?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Thank you all so much for the prayers. Please continue to pray. He was struck in the back of the head and exited the waist area. He has a heartbeat but on a breathing machine. Not showing much brain activity so they are doing the freeze thing (don't know what it's called) to let his body rest and hopefully see what happens. Going to be a long 24 hours for the family.


Wow... that is some scary stuff. More prayers on the way bro.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Done


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Prayers sent Dustin. Bad situation.


----------



## divesup (Apr 27, 2011)

Dustin Danny told us this morning on a ride Ours prayers are sent

Chuck and Laranda Bonner


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news little brother. Prayers sent. H


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news little brother. Prayers sent. H


chop chop, lets go


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> I'm hearing that it is on the news and not 100% true from what I'm hearing.


The one I heard on the news said the person was at work on a utility pole?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayer''s sent!


----------



## hardhead lip ripper (May 22, 2012)

prayers sent out for a brother


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Dang, Prayers Sent.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent. May GOD be with him and his loved ones.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Done


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Not trying to change the subject, but when I first saw the OP I looked around for a news article. I found one after a while.. I think it said utility worker struck by lightning, I'm sure it's the same gentlemen.. I'm always baffled about how they give such alarming initial information with almost nothing to follow it up. 
This is an example, it only said that the strike victim was receiving CPR on the ambulance. 

I often wonder if the family is contacted and they opt to not let anything released or if local media just finds that it is old news because of the amount of online traffic their web people see, meaning that their online advertisers don't consider it newsworthy....

I'm sorry to hear about his condition, but to me it honestly sounds much more hopeful than the sparse information that was posted by the media earlier..

Good luck..

Anderw


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Prayers sent. God bless your family. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

He was moved by life flight to another hospital around 10 tonight. Still critical. He is the lineman but was not on a pole. He was walking to get in the truck with the crew he was working with when he got hit. He is a firefighter as well. He was given CPR from the time it happened till the time he made it to the hospital. Thanks again for all your prayers. Keep his wife and kids in your prayers as well please.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Prayers sent. Hope this all works out.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update. The 2Cool grapevine far surpasses any local media.. 
Once again.

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent. Keep us updated I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

My prayers are with you,your BIL is a good friend with my son.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Any updates on the Axe Man. More prayers sent. angelsm


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Dustin, our prayers are with your BIL and your entire family. Keep us posted.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Just heard the bad news Dustin, our prayers go out to your family. RIP John.


Mike


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, that is sad news. Sorrow and prayers for all John's family and friends.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, prayers for all of his family and friends.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

very sad. Prayers sent for the family.........God Bless


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dunno what to say. Prayers to the family.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent up!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all their prayers. With a heavy heart I'm sad to say that John has passed away. RIP my friend and God Speed. I will see you again some day in heaven. I would like to also thank the Angelton fire department for helping out and everything y'all have done so far. Also a big thanks to all that helped from workers he worked with that took care of him till EMT got there, EMT and the doctors and staff. I'm at a lost for words now.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent for you and your family.

God's Speed John......


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear about his passing. Prayers sent.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Prayers going up...

*j*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

This is so sad...prayers sent to you and your family during this difficult time. God has plans for him, things like this we will never understand. May he RIP in the Arms of the Lord...I feel your grief....Condolences from the "Coastal Bend Weigh Team" since 1999, Hitchcock, Tx ed/vb owner/founder


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Thanks to everyone for all their prayers. With a heavy heart I'm sad to say that John has passed away. RIP my friend and God Speed. I will see you again some day in heaven. I would like to also thank the Angelton fire department for helping out and everything y'all have done so far. Also a big thanks to all that helped from workers he worked with that took care of him till EMT got there, EMT and the doctors and staff. I'm at a lost for words now.


Dang Dustin...hate to hear that. Prayers up for all involved.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers for the family for strength to get through this difficult time.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear that he passed. Praying for his family


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

So very sorry. My prayers for his family an loved ones. GO BLESS
an may he RIP.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers for the Family*

My sincerest prayers for the family during these difficult and trying times. C2


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Praying for you and your family. Very sad.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Condolences


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Prayers sent from Sunbeam and family. Will light another candle at mass.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

My deepest condolences. Sad...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sad_smiles


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Prayes sent.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent for the family


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Condolenses to the Family, May he rest in peace.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry for the family and your loss. I had him in my prayers yesterday during mass. It's just a sad story.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Prayers on the way up.
ToolMan


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way up for the Family and Friends!!!! R.I.P Brother!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers for him and family on the way.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

So so sad. Life turns on a dime. RIP.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

So sorry for the loss, prayers sent.


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

prayers for family and friends,from ours to yours god bless you all.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Prayers sent. God speed...


----------

